# Internet Explorer 5 help...



## Stephanie11 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have an imac, am running OS 9, and have Internet Explorer 5.  When I try to access my preferences in IE I go Edit>Preferences and get the following error message;

"The preferences dialog cannot be opened because the preference panels are missing.

To fix this problem please reinstall Internet Explorer by copying from your original."

I have no clue how to "copy from my original".  Nor do I understand why it wants me to do so.  I also have found that it takes a long time to access certain web pages.  The on in particular that takes long, is when I try to access my Yahoo mail.  And when I try to access it direct from Yahoo messenger I get the following error message;

"There is unsufficeient memory to perform this operation.  Please close some applications to free up some memory and try again."

I try it again after rebooting and only opening messenger to try to access it once more, with no applications running.  And the same thing happens.  
It might help to add the fact that I recently switched from accessing the internet through dial-up and AOL, and now have Verizon DSL.  These sites should not take so long to load, especially not on a DSL connection.  My dial-up was faster in that respect.  

Any help in these matters would be much appreciated.  I tried to google the first error message and found nothing.  I am hoping someone on this forum can help me.

Thank you!  
 ::love::


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 28, 2005)

Internet explorer is an app that likes to have all its pieces in one place. Inside the Explorer folder, and with the other folders, such as the Plug-ins, and preference panels folders. This problem happens when you either move Explorer out of its original folder, or delete some of the other pieces.  If you can get them all together again in the same folder, then great!  The easier way will be to download Internet Explorer here- http://www.microsoft.com/mac/downlo...classic.xml&secid=30&ssid=11&flgnosysreq=True
When you have a good IE folder - Get Info on the Explorer application, and change the memory settings, perhaps to 40,000 KB. That will help with the memory problems that you are experiencing, and IE will work more reliably as a result.
I hope you have enough memory installed in your computer. At least 128 MB should be enough.


----------



## Stephanie11 (Jul 28, 2005)

DeltaMac said:
			
		

> If you can get them all together again in the same folder, then great!
> I hope you have enough memory installed in your computer. At least 128 MB should be enough.



I never touched it.  It's an old computer, I know, but I never moved or messed with anything.  As far as memory goes, I have 129 MB.

I still don't understand what to do about it though.  Should I download IE again, and only open it from my download manager after I trash the old one?  

(Thanks for replying.)  I am a newbie to these things as well.


----------



## sirstaunch (Jul 28, 2005)

Or you could avoid IE and get iCab, Netscape, Opera, anything is waaayyy better then IE except if you need it for banking or some sites, yes download it again and only use it if you need it for sites that require IE (never knew why sites would want the unsafest and crapiest browser, they'll never learn)

You could also avoid not downloading it by going into your system folder, open preferences folder and remove anything that is associated with Internet Explorer. Launch IE again and you should be ok, except you would probably need to set up the preferences again under the edit menu.

You'll find all those browsers at http://downloads.com


----------



## Stephanie11 (Jul 30, 2005)

DeltaMac said:
			
		

> change the memory settings, perhaps to 40,000 KB. That will help with the memory problems that you are experiencing, and IE will work more reliably as a result.



How does one do that?  (Like I said, I'm a newbie as well to iMac's.)


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 30, 2005)

You can change the memory allocation for any application when using OS 9.
Find the application (you can't do this with an Alias, which will have a tiny arrow on the bottom left area of the application's icon).  Select the application by single-clicking its icon. Press command - I (that's the Apple key, and the letter I), and you should see the information window. Click on the general line, and you will get a drop down, where you would choose 'memory'. You'll see a set of 3 numbers. The top one can't be changed. Click on the bottom number, and type in a larger number - for Internet Explorer, 32,000 to 48,000 would be nice.  and you're done here and can close that info window.  If you cannot change the numbers, and they're not selectable, then you have that application open, and you have to quit the application. Once you have changed the settings, you can open and use it for whatever.  I think you will have less trouble after doing that.


----------



## Stephanie11 (Jul 31, 2005)

Delta, thank you so much for all your help.  I really appreciate it, and everything you recommended worked out very well.  

I now have Internet Explorer working fine .  I also, just recently installed flash player 7.  I was having trouble installing it and _getting_ it to work due to the fact that I realized I had installed (I assume it came with the orignal items) Netscape (which I despised), on my system, that I got rid of.  

I have two more small questions.  I had several good syware/adware removal programs on my last computer, a PC (It fried) that I used often.  Can you recommend a good _free_ one for my OS 9 system?  And the last thing, I used to defrag my hard drive on the PC as well.  Is defragmentation necessary on Macintosh system?  And if so, how would I perform it?

Thank you oh guru of Macintosh wisdom.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 31, 2005)

If you are using OS 9, Norton SystemWorks would give you all of what you want. I no longer recommend Norton if you will be using OS X, and Symantec is no longer providing support for Norton software, except for Norton Antivirus.
Even with OS 9, you will seldom be bothered by any virus, or spyware/adware.  There really isn't any that can bother a Mac, but you can choose to use some antivirus software, and Norton also has the Internet Security software that does something on a Mac (I don't remember exactly what, but the software usually doesn't cause other problems)

I can't point you to good free software that does this, but try to search at versiontracker.com - clicking on the OS 8/9 button, and enter a search term like virus, and you can see what's available and perhaps still current on the Mac.


----------



## Stephanie11 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm back.  I have a problem, and I'm not on my mac.  I am on an HP at the moment.  I spilt some coffee (Just a small amount, it was not soaked) in my keyboard (YAY) and my keyboard was not working, of course.  But during a start up I was trying to remove the space bar from my keyboard to get some coffee out as that key was giving me the majority of the problem.  And during start up was prying out my spacebar and I accidentally hit command+space.  I apparently was using the comand key as leverage during it all, in start up.  Now it is not working even more.  I don't know what I did, or how to fix it.  It might have disabled some extions.  

HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 27, 2005)

If your extensions have been disabled, you can usually get back to normal by restarting.
You need to tell us what is not working...
If you start the computer, what do you see on the screen? Do you get to the desktop, so you can work? or does the computer stop at some point? Do you get an error message, and what is the message?


----------



## Stephanie11 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, I don't get an error message.  When my desktop shows, and yes, it does, I go to click on any icon, and I get this small magnifying glass looking thing.  Also, when I click on any of my toolbar options, like "Special" for example, I click and I must hold it to see all the options.  I never used to have that.  My keyboard will not type properly.  And when it does, no matter what key I push, it just types a never ending "n" or "m".  And my space bar is not working.    

(This will not stop me from imbibing in the delight of coffee, yet will find a new place to set it.)


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 28, 2005)

If your HP has a USB keyboard, try that one on your Mac. Check to see that the keys are operating properly. There will be a couple that won't cooperate, but those simply need Windows. All the letter/number keys should work OK. This will tell you that your Mac keyboard is ruined.


----------

